# snoway plow remote issue programming wireless



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

so i bought a truck recently that had a snoway mt22 on it, I bought a used remote ( old one was broken per seller) I tried to pair the new ( used remote) last night, I followed the directions to the T from snowway, here are some issues i noticed that they don't explain:
1. before anyone asks yes the controller has brand new batteries, and it flickers while pressing a function button.
2. I turn off controller.
2. cross the two spikes with a screw driver the LED flashes at a fast rate for about 10 flashes. then turns off.
3. I turn on the controller
4. i cross the spikes again but instead of staying steady the LED just flashes exactly like it did when i tried to delete the code or as in step 2...
...
have tried several times nothing changes, I have not been able to find any literature on this problem.
anyone ever had this issue?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I know they had a problem with the older wireless controllers. Mine went bad a couple of years ago and I replaced it with a wired controller. If you like I will see if I have the original information on my former wireless remote setup and post it for you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

First you have to erase the old codes.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/wirelessTutorial


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes I've been trying but I don't think I was holding the screwdriver on for as long as I needed to


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

requires patience. Thumbs Up


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

NorthernSvc's;1527496 said:


> Yes I've been trying but I don't think I was holding the screwdriver on for as long as I needed to


I am experiencing this same problem. I leftthe damn screwdriver across both terminals for 30 seconds or more and it still never cleared the codes.

Mine blinks fast several time and then glows solid green.

What ended up working for you?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.snoway.com/service.cfm?id=47


----------



## tacoplow44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys - terribly sorry to dig up an old thread, and I know I did not properly introduce myself...

I have a Snoway 22 series that I just mounted to a 2009 Tacoma. Bought it from a guy a few weeks ago who used it 3-4 times. It is in very good condition and looks new. 

I cannot get the wireless remote to pair to the plow. It is fully charged, I have read and watched all the videos. When I look at the box on the plow, there is an orange or amber light blinking. As soon as I touch it with something metal it goes out. It does not blink, it does not go green... nothing. As soon as I cross the two probes it goes out and will not come back on unless I disconnect power to the plow and reconnect. 

I crossed the top of the solenoid with a screwdriver, and that works fine.. Just cannot get this remote to pair up. Not sure why I need to do this, because its the remote he used and was never changed but it keeps saying "lost signal" on the remote. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated - been looking at this site for months, figured it was about time to sign up!


----------



## tacoplow44 (Apr 8, 2014)

After speaking with Sales and manufacturer - it looks like I got one that went bad. Figures... Switched to wired controls. Remote for sale.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154989


----------



## Itech755 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Snoway Procontrol "No Receiver"*

3 very light usage years with the plow. Occasionally the no receiver would show up. Off and back on would usually cure the problem. Dealer kept sayin check your connection to the truck.....which is fine. I have voltage to the plow. Went to move it from the driveway and got the dreaded "no receiver". There is a red blinking light on the receiver box, not sure what this means. Cant get any response from the plow. I dont have a lot of confidence in the dealer.....
Also on a side note....outside temp reading in the cab reads excessively high when the plow is connection. Snoway claims no knowledge of any such issue.


----------

